
Ask HN: How much faster can we think vs. speak? (Neuralink related) - arikr
Related to neuralink<p>A friend of mine noted that this is an assumption behind the project, but there doesn&#x27;t seem to be much evidence behind how much faster we can think vs speak.
======
meric
A lot of the times by the time the thought appears in our minds, it has
already been pre-thought by our subconscious. First impressions, for example.
E.g. When we read the neural-linked menu of a restaurant, maybe by accessing
the part of our brain that stores smell-related memories, there's no need to
even show some of the items; whereas without neurallink we'd have spent some
minutes figuring out what the food item might taste like by analogy.

------
twobyfour
A lot of our highest-bandwidth conceptual thinking is non-verbal, which also
throws a wrench in things.

I don't know that the advantage of the neuralink idea would necessarily be
speed, though, so much as not having to either speak aloud (especially in a
public place) or occupy your eyes and hands in order to convert your ideas to
text.

